# Going Up the mast



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

OK, I've got it figured out. I have a good bosun's seat. I have to check some wire connections and change a couple of bulbs to LEDs. So that means two trips. I have a safety belt, I'm using both halyards and 2 winches. I will likely have two friends cranking away. My $1,000,000 question....*How do I get safely lowered down?* The winches only turn one way?? I can shinny and this is probably a dumb question...I'd really like the 'standard of care' answer.  
I did see that post where Pigslo suggested paying a rigger $50...thats still an option.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance-articles/20127-using-winches-safely.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Joe-

You shouldn't need two friends cranking away on winches... the safety line most people use is a fixed halyard, that is fastened near the base of the mast. You put a line ascender on it and then clip your harness to the line ascender. The line ascender comes up with you as you climb, and you lower it as you get lowered.

Yes, winches only turn one way, but if you take the line out of the self-tailer, you can ease the line down, using the wraps of line around the drum as a friction brake/clutch. By controlling the pressure on the tail of the line, you can ease the line and _fat captain_ down fairly easily... much in the same way you'd ease a genoa line when the sail trim needs to be let out. See this sailnet *article. (I think this is the same article as Zanshin had but with a fixed link)*










BTW, I highly recommend you get used to doing it yourself... when your 20 +miles out...there usually isn't a rigger handy to pay. 

This is a line ascender, which you can buy at REI or any good outdoor recreation store, and basically the same as the one I use. It is very similar in operation to a line stopper or cam clutch.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Tell your winch man to slip the line slowly and continuously. A lot start by letting it out in jerks, which gets quite bouncy for the guy in the chair.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you've got two people on deck, have the other one hold the line in a waist-belay, so that if the first person screws up, you won't end up as a deck splat. _ It is so hard to get blood stains out of gelcoat, unless you've waxed it properly first. _


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

sailingdog said:


> Joe-
> 
> ....This is a line ascender, which you can buy at REI or any good outdoor recreation store, and basically the same as the one I use. It is very similar in operation to a line stopper or cam clutch.


SD,

I'm glad you let us know you have one of these devices...should I have a need up the mast I now know I can call you to come over and demonstrate how to use it properly.

PS. FWIW, I use a car battery pak to test all my lights just before the mast goes up, I wouldn't want SD to have to go up the mast on a lark.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SF-

You're cheating...testing the lights before putting up the mast... You big chicken...


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Starter Pak*



sailingdog said:


> SF-
> 
> You're cheating...testing the lights before putting up the mast... You big chicken...


Yanno several years ago my wife bought one of these paks and put it in the trunk of her car. I complained at the time that it was a needless expense...of course since then it has started her, mine and several other cars a dozen times, usually in the nastiest of winter cold. She complains when it disappears to the boat for a week or two, as I use it to test the mast light circuits, and keep it aboard for the critical first start (just in case) as the boat floats off the trailer.

I guess I need to buy my own. So much for being a know-it-all.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Gravity usually works best for lowering someone down from a high place.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gravity can be very, very unkind to people coming down from a high place...


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

I have to do this task fairly often and found for me the best and easiest was to use a 6 to 1 block and tackle and haul my self up. I think for me it's best to be able to try and do most things myself. I shouldn't have to mention the use of a safety tether.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The problem with using a six-to-one tackle, is that you have to have a really, really long line to use on the tackle. If your mast is 40' long, you need to have 250' or so of line for the block and tackle.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> The problem with using a six-to-one tackle, is that you have to have a really, really long line to use on the tackle. If your mast is 40' long, you need to have 250' or so of line for the block and tackle.


I use the six to one if I am alone and the two to one if I have help on deck. I have 600' on the spool but most sailors would only need to have enough to climb their own mast.

I use a ratchet block for the two to one. It's possible to haul myself up with it but I have to rest a couple of times.

With the 6 to 1 I get tired just having to move so much line. I think it's safer though.


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Joe-
> 
> You shouldn't need two friends cranking away on winches


Good information in this post, but I would disagree on one point. You NEED two people to be safe. It's not easy to crank you up the mast and you'll want backup. You also absolutely need two lines that are cinched up simultaneously. That's not only for safety, but because if one line gets a round-turn on the winch, you'll need the other ready to take up the slack to free it (yet another reason for TWO people on deck).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You might want to read my entire reply. *YOU DON'T NEED TWO PEOPLE ON WINCHES.* You can use a static safety line with a line ascender attached to it and clipped to your bosun's chair/climbing harness. I never said you didn't need a safety line. Finding two people to help you ascend a mast is often far more difficult than finding just one. If the winch gets an override, you can transfer your weight to the ascender and backup line, and then allow the winch to be freed. I've done it this way for years...



sneuman said:


> Good information in this post, but I would disagree on one point. You NEED two people to be safe. It's not easy to crank you up the mast and you'll want backup. You also absolutely need two lines that are cinched up simultaneously. That's not only for safety, but because if one line gets a round-turn on the winch, you'll need the other ready to take up the slack to free it (yet another reason for TWO people on deck).


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

You only need one person to send you up the mast. Have him send you up with the main halyard, and keep the spinnaker halyard attached and secured once you're up. In my opinion, the real danger is falling AWAY from the mast in the event that, say, the shackle fails. So... you keep your arms around the mast, and try to assist the grunt who's grinding away on deck with a little shimmying on your part. If something fails, you'll experience that wonderful sensation you had in third grade gym class when the teacher made up climb the rope. Yeah, baby!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

LOOK...

THAT'S IT...I QUIT SAILNET



HOW THE HELL CAN I RESIST....PLEASE...TELL ME..HOW????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
how?????????????????????????????????

Then I photoshop...and/or say something...and get pounded by all the POLITICAL CORRECT idiots as ususal...



HOW CAN I RESIST?????????????????????????????????


HOW????????????????????????????

I QUIT.....

BYE...


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> LOOK...
> 
> THAT'S IT...I QUIT SAILNET
> 
> ...


Giu,

Common Giu say what you want. We are all big boys and *should* be able to take it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Who's pounding on our resident Portagee artisté???


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Good advice above. Your personal test will come when the winch snubber is lowering you back down (this should be somebody you trust and have not mistreated in life) and you reach the spreaders (for me, there was only one set of spreaders, nowadays it might even be two or three sets). When you get there, *resist* the temptation to put your feet onto the spreaders and "rest". This is the sign of an amateur. Be a "pro", let your feet and legs dangle below the spreaders as the winchdude (or dudette) lowers you, and continue your trip down. You will then arrive on deck in a casual James-Bondish way and should then be recognized as an experinced mast-climber/descender, and should be rewarded with a rum and Coke.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

nolatom said:


> Good advice above. Your personal test will come when the winch snubber is lowering you back down (this should be somebody you trust and have not mistreated in life) and you reach the spreaders (for me, there was only one set of spreaders, nowadays it might even be two or three sets). When you get there, *resist* the temptation to put your feet onto the spreaders and "rest". This is the sign of an amateur. Be a "pro", let your feet and legs dangle below the spreaders as the winchdude (or dudette) lowers you, and continue your trip down. You will then arrive on deck in a casual James-Bondish way and should then be recognized as an experinced mast-climber/descender, and should be rewarded with a rum and Coke.


I don't let anyone lower me back to the deck. That's why I use a block and tackle hauled up on a halyard. 
I'll never refuse someones help hauling me up but I'll never take my hand off the line. 
When it's time to come down, I don't need help. Gravity provides the power.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

As a fat capt'n that normally sails alone, I first tried the ascender, then I bought a mast step, then the Top climber. Finely I went with the 6-1 pully. I could not controll the mast climber and my feet would not fit in the web steps. I have them all for sale used (tried to use ) once. I will try the 6-1 next week, it may be for sale also. I have no local rigger.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

This is pretty funny issue about the mast. I'm a professional (listed in ABYC) and it seems that we all (professionals) agree that there is always a better way to try and do it. There is always an easier way(cherry picker basket). Safer way ( 37 people on deck with nets and lines, or pay someone else to do it. I just feel what ever method you do, you should be able to do it alone if necessary for that one time when you don't have all this help. If you get up and back down without any major issues then you were successful. I use 300' of V-12 Vectran single braid. It's light weight and stores easily. It may cost a little but then I don't have to hire a rigger. No offense to Knothead. Rigger services are crucial for their expertise. Good luck, this has been fun.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't understand what I am doing wrong when attaching photos. 
looking at my previous post all I see is the text "attached images" But no photo and nothing to click on. 
When I preview the post, the photo shows up fine. But later on it doesn't seem to be there.
View attachment 1601

SD, what the heck am I doing wrong? 

I'm going to try it again.

Edit: Still don't see anything. Damn.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the pointers! I've done some mountain climbing and rapelling but didn't even think of using the ascender. Great idea. Block and tackle looks good too. I don't care about looking like an amature, I'll grab, stand, bite the spreaders or anything else that will offer security. I'd strap on an air bag if that would save hospital time and clean up, I just waxed the deck!

Gui, don't know what that was about but your videos are tops!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Knothead-

I see your photos just fine... maybe it is your browser... What browser are you using?


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

knothead said:


> I don't let anyone lower me back to the deck. That's why I use a block and tackle hauled up on a halyard.
> I'll never refuse someones help hauling me up but I'll never take my hand off the line.
> When it's time to come down, I don't need help. Gravity provides the power.


Well, you gotta trust somebody sometime. It's just that on sailboats, that chance comes up more often than it does on shore, particularly if you're the one dangling from the main halyard. I've trusted my "anchormen", and I guess this trust was well-placed, or my fingers, and the rest of me, wouldn't be around to be typing and giving dubious advice ;-)


----------



## teddius (May 4, 2008)

*my way is the cheapest possible*



Joesaila said:


> OK, I've got it figured out. I have a good bosun's seat. I have to check some wire connections and change a couple of bulbs to LEDs. So that means two trips. I have a safety belt, I'm using both halyards and 2 winches. I will likely have two friends cranking away. My $1,000,000 question....*How do I get safely lowered down?* The winches only turn one way?? I can shinny and this is probably a dumb question...I'd really like the 'standard of care' answer.
> I did see that post where Pigslo suggested paying a rigger $50...thats still an option.


the way i have always gone up the mast is a very simple (not as comfortable) prusik knot around the mast. it is even better when using webbing opposed to regular line. but they will all work. it would take three lengths (possible four for added ease in traversing spreaders) 
wikipedia a prusik knot for a picture if you dont know what it looks like. 
Attach one to a harness or fashion one out of rope/webbing (easy to do), then another with a foot loop. shimmy your way up, and down. like taking the slow stairs.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

badsanta said:


> As a fat capt'n that normally sails alone, I first tried the ascender, then I bought a mast step, then the Top climber. Finely I went with the 6-1 pully. I could not controll the mast climber and my feet would not fit in the web steps. I have them all for sale used (tried to use ) once. I will try the 6-1 next week, it may be for sale also. I have no local rigger.


I'm also a fat single-handed cap'n, and also an old n' ugly one too. I suggest you try the Topclimber a few more times before you chuck it. I've had mine for 9 years, and haven't needed anyones help in all that time. I've made as many as 7 round trips(up & down) in one day. Make sure you're doing it properly. If you can stand up & sitdown from a chair, you can do the Topclimber. If you can't do that, how do you think you could pull yourself up a mast? By the way I'll be 71, come Sept.
Marc


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

teddius said:


> the way i have always gone up the mast is a very simple (not as comfortable) prusik knot around the mast. it is even better when using webbing opposed to regular line. but they will all work. it would take three lengths (possible four for added ease in traversing spreaders)
> wikipedia a prusik knot for a picture if you dont know what it looks like.
> Attach one to a harness or fashion one out of rope/webbing (easy to do), then another with a foot loop. shimmy your way up, and down. like taking the slow stairs.


Do you tie this knot around the mast or around another line like a halyard?


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Topclimber and such things have one issue - they need a line taught between the top of the mast and the deck. This works for many boats but not all. Case in point - on mine there are no fittings on deck that could be used to tie such a line.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

knothead said:


> I don't understand what I am doing wrong when attaching photos.
> looking at my previous post all I see is the text "attached images" But no photo and nothing to click on.
> When I preview the post, the photo shows up fine. But later on it doesn't seem to be there SD, what the heck am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...


Sometimes I need to delete cookies and temp files after a post to see the new post.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Knothead-
> 
> I see your photos just fine... maybe it is your browser... What browser are you using?


 I'm using Mozilla Firefox.



JiffyLube said:


> Sometimes I need to delete cookies and temp files after a post to see the new post.


Thanks guys, I logged on with my wifes computer and there they were. 

I'll try the deleting cookies thing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Knothead-

Also, check the preferences, to see if it is set to show images that are not on the website you're on.


----------



## teddius (May 4, 2008)

brak said:


> Do you tie this knot around the mast or around another line like a halyard?


if you use regular line then over a taught halyard would be dandy (then you dont have to futz with the spreaders) , however, if you use webbing and are only looking at going up to the spreaders, then throw it around the mast proper. $2 in webbing v $$$$$$ in a climbing system.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

teddius said:


> if you use regular line then over a taught halyard would be dandy (then you dont have to futz with the spreaders) , however, if you use webbing and are only looking at going up to the spreaders, then throw it around the mast proper. $2 in webbing v $$$$$$ in a climbing system.


Neat idea. I have nowhere to tie the halyard near the mast (the best I could do is tie it to one of the chainplates which seems to be too angled for climbing). So anything that would let me climb the mast itself would be great. I am going to try this method. What kind of webbing do you use? I have nylon webbing here but don't know how strong it is.


----------



## teddius (May 4, 2008)

regular nylon tube 1" webbing is perfect. tube kind not the flat weave. tube usually has a stripe running down it. see the link for a picture. 
Liberty Mountain Tube Webbing 1 in. Red

thats good stuff, and will take pretty much anything you can do to it in this regard.

if you have trouble with the prusik around the mast (a double wrap), a single wrap with webbing i have found to be sufficient for myself, but i wouldnt suggest that with out some caveats. the prusik will do fine.


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

When I want to have someone up in my masts for maintenance, I use the the topsail haul with the windlass. Up with current, down with friction on the cabelar (or whatever it is called in English).


----------



## imiloa (Mar 17, 2004)

*Mast Mate*

An alternative to the chair or Topclimber is a product called Mast Mate. It's basically a flexible ladder made of webbing that you hoist up the mast.


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Joe-
> 
> This is a line ascender, which you can buy at REI or any good outdoor recreation store, and basically the same as the one I use. It is very similar in operation to a line stopper or cam clutch.


Becareful using this. These ascenders, and others like them in various forms, get their grip on the rope using little teeth and friction. You do not want to shock load these at all, as it will damage a rope very fast. Petzl, Blackdiamond, and the other climbing manufacturers do not endorse using these for descending a line at all. They are for ascending... hence their name.

A cheaper, and safer alternative would be to get a proper belay device such as an ATC, or even a Grigri. Attach it to the bosuns chair as you might attach it to a climbing harness to rap. And, use a prusik knot, or similar to grip the rope as you ascend, and act as a safety.

There are a bunch of climbing books, and sites which can help you set up a good system. Or, find a climbing gym in your area, and go talk to them. Tell them you need to ascend a single line up your mast, and also descend it, and they will likely help.

Again... be careful using ascenders... I have seen may a rope get trashed by shock loading (even a little, say a drop onto it from 6") one. I would think the last thing you want to see when up your mast is parts of the rope your hanging on coming apart.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, in design, they're not all that different from some of the more primitive line clutches, which use a curved line handling plate, similar to what you find inside an ascender.

However, the warning about what kind of damage they can do to a rope is a good one, and one way to avoid it is to hoist a spare line to the masthead using either your mainsail halyard or topping lift, and then using the ascenders on the spare line. That way, if you do manage to damage the line, you don't have to re-reeve either halyard, but just have to replace the spare line you were using. Use a bowline or other knot to connect the spare line to the halyard-*do not use a shackle unless the shackle pin is seized. *



MysticGringo said:


> Becareful using this. These ascenders, and others like them in various forms, get their grip on the rope using little teeth and friction. You do not want to shock load these at all, as it will damage a rope very fast. Petzl, Blackdiamond, and the other climbing manufacturers do not endorse using these for descending a line at all. They are for ascending... hence their name.
> 
> A cheaper, and safer alternative would be to get a proper belay device such as an ATC, or even a Grigri. Attach it to the bosuns chair as you might attach it to a climbing harness to rap. And, use a prusik knot, or similar to grip the rope as you ascend, and act as a safety.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

OK - I have a wire halyard for the main and that's the ONLY one that goes all the way to the masthead. We have fractional rigging so the headsails and spiniker halyards only go about 6/7ths the way up. I've been using the halyard shackle to hook in to but, quite frankly, feel a little uneasy hanging there using only the shackle designed to hoist the main as my connection point. Additionally, when I reach the point that the spiniker halyard exits the mast (forward), I have to play out the additional line in order to reach the masthead. I bought a PETZEL harness (a climbing seat) to replace the worn out bosun chair but last weekend, when I first used it, I felt like I was going to fall over backwards. I didn't feel very safe. Suggestions?


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

The problem _I_ have with either the ATN TopClimber or the Mast Mate is the cost of these things: About 3-4 times as expensive as a plain old bosun's chair.

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Gravity can be very, very unkind to people coming down from a high place...


You _could_ blame it on gravity, sure. But one could also argue that the unyielding surface that abruptly halts downward movement is at least equally to blame.

Maybe learn how to fly? The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy says the knack to flying is to throw yourself at the ground and miss 

Jim


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Set your self up a 3 to 1 or 4 to 1 block and tackle then run that up your haylard then anyone can grind on the winch. My 14yr old daughter takes me up without breaking a sweat, i'm almost 200lbs.
ps your line length needs to be approx 5x's mast height. take up a camara


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Gravity isn't the problem, it is inertia 

I use 2 hand ascenders, as pictured earlier in the thread, 2 foot ascenders, and a simple figure 8 ring







to descend. I have to admit that I don't use a 2nd safety line because it is too much work to keep that taut as well.


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

Zanshin said:


> Gravity isn't the problem, it is inertia


Actually it's the deceleration that hurts.

View from the top


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> Gravity isn't the problem, it is inertia
> 
> I use 2 hand ascenders, as pictured earlier in the thread, 2 foot ascenders, and a simple figure 8 ring
> 
> ...


How do you use this ring for descending? I am planning going up the mast this weekend - got ascenders, spare line etc - but these warnings about descending have me worried now.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Brak-

You've never rappelled I take it. The figure eight is a plain old rappelling carabiner.


----------



## adamtroyg (Aug 6, 2007)

planning on going up for the first time this weekend to install a topping lift. in my climbing harness going to have someone use a winch & tie on to the main for my ascent and rappell down on the jib halyard while some one backs me up with the main. if intending to rap down be extra careful. i've only rappelled with the line double through and ATC or the figure 8 (twice as much rope = twice as much friction & control) my halyards run through the mast and i will only be able to have one side of the rope.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Brak-
> 
> You've never rappelled I take it. The figure eight is a plain old rappelling carabiner.


Nope, I am not into mountain climbing in any of its manifestations to be honest. I guess I'll just use ascenders in reverse and see how it works.


----------



## Sometimesbrilliant (May 8, 2008)

If you are going up frequently and want stability in plenty of weather:

OnRope1: Mast Climber

Or check out the local caving club and learn a few lessons from them.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sometimes-

Very nice, but a bit pricey.


----------



## Sometimesbrilliant (May 8, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Sometimes-
> 
> Very nice, but a bit pricey.


Very pricey in many regards. But by compasion to the cost of other safety items, not too bad. I wouldn't pick something like this kit up if I were going up the mast once a year. But if I was going offshore and had any concerns about trips up the mast during nasty weather ... I might.

Of course the system is useless if you don't know how to use it.

One final suggestion. Pick up an asscender like the other poster had said. You can find these at outdoor supply shops. In the US places like REI, in Canada MEC, etc. I would not look at the Petzl, it can twist and come off the rope (not easily, but still).

Take a look at a "Gibs" ascender (Gibbs Ascenders) . I would go aloft on rope one, but also have a second line rigged to be taunt and safe and attach the Gibs to the second line just in case something happens to line one.

Dan


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The figure 8 is a friction device, held as in the picture will stop the descent, if the user moves his/her right hand holding the rope forward and/or up the friction decreases and you can descend.


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

Sometimesbrilliant said:


> I would not look at the Petzl, it can twist and come off the rope (not easily, but still).
> 
> Dan


In years of climbing, and with tons of friends who use them too, I have never seen a properly setup Petzl Ascender "twist and come off the rope". Maybe I don't understand what you mean by that? I don't know how it could if properly setup.


----------



## Sometimesbrilliant (May 8, 2008)

MysticGringo said:


> In years of climbing, and with tons of friends who use them too, I have never seen a properly setup Petzl Ascender "twist and come off the rope". Maybe I don't understand what you mean by that? I don't know how it could if properly setup.


Hehehe, not to get too off topic but... yeah in the climbing world I can say I've never seen one twist off of a rope. But in the caving world, I've had it happen a couple of times where you are not on pure vertical, but doing an traverse or such. It's highly unlikely to happen sailing of course but I figure I'd recommend the Gibs over the Petzl cause of the nature of the Gibs always encapsulating the rope vs the Petzl open access. Also I've found the Gibs easier to down climb with versus the Petzl due to the nature of the cam action of each.

Dan


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

So I tried ascenders today. Didn't get too far again - halfway to spreaders. It's a lot harder than I expected. The part of "standing in the foot loop" really isn't working properly. I have to pull myself up with one hand, then push off with my legs and I have just a brief moment to move harness ascender up, as I am hanging from the line mainly on one hand. It's like doing one-handed pull ups all the time. I don't know if I'll ever be able to go even to the spreaders that way.

Going down isn't great either - ascenders are not particularly suited for descent, as someone mentioned, plus it feels like I am falling every time (or I have to pull myself up by hand again). 

There's gotta be a better way. I probably do need to try the 6:1 purchase block and line.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

I've enjoyed following this thread. 
I've tried the ascenders once. I think it was at a boat show. It was a little awkward but I felt that if I practiced enough I would eventually get the hang of it. 
By that time I had been hauling myself up partially stayed masts pretty regularly for over 5 years. Usually with coils of standing rigging and at least 10 or 15 lbs of various tools and materials. 
I couldn't picture myself, using this system while carrying everything I needed, on a regular basis.
Perhaps for a specific job, once in a while where i didn't have to wear a chair with a half a dozen pockets filled with various and sundry items. But not something I could use on a every day. Too much moving around. 
With my block and tackle I can carry everything I need smoothly and safely every time. 

KISS.....My motto

I am not a mountain climber but have rappelled once. It was fun. 

Steve


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

knothead - so what hardware do I need to make this 6:1 thing? A triple block and a triple block with cam? What line would work for that? Would I be able to use that to work on masthead?

I have to do this quickly - sailing without VHF is just not fun (I have a handheld for now).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You need a lot of line, about 6.5 times the height of the mast or so...and a triple block and a triple block with becket and cam. You could use most dacron double braids 5/16" or thicker. 

Harken P/N 2648 and 2640- The weaker of these two has a SWL of 990 lbs., and at a six-to-one ratio, means a 180 lb. person would need about 35 lbs. of force to haul his butt up the mast.





















brak said:


> knothead - so what hardware do I need to make this 6:1 thing? A triple block and a triple block with cam? What line would work for that? Would I be able to use that to work on masthead?
> 
> I have to do this quickly - sailing without VHF is just not fun (I have a handheld for now).


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Cool, gotta buy this then. Anyone needs brand new pair of ascenders?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Brak-

If you bought them from a place with a good return policy...take 'em back...since they're not going to work for your intended use.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

imiloa said:


> An alternative to the chair or Topclimber is a product called Mast Mate. It's basically a flexible ladder made of webbing that you hoist up the mast.


I checked into the mastmate myself and in addition to cost as SemiJim mentioned, You have to remove your mainsail to use it. This just seems like a pain compared to other options.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It can be used without being attached to the mast track...just not as effective to use it that way.  If you use it free-standing, you will need to anchor the bottom fairly securely.



LittleMissMagic said:


> I checked into the mastmate myself and in addition to cost as SemiJim mentioned, You have to remove your mainsail to use it. This just seems like a pain compared to other options.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

I use a solid bearing acetal sheave triple and a triple with becket and cam cleat. (which I removed). These were made by Ronstan. I used a pair of ball bearing Lewmar blocks for awhile but they didn't hold up. The bearingless Ronstans were just as good easy to use and had a higher working load.

I didn't use the cam cleat. I removed it completely. The block with the becket I haul to the top and tie myself off using the D-ring and spring hook. 

The line can be reeved so that no two parts cross if you turn one block 90 degrees from the other. 

SD is right, you need to have a lot of line for this system. 7 times the length of your mast. 

I use 7/16" spun dacron double braid. It will burn like hell if you let it run through your hand but it provides a good grip. 

I tried 3/8" but it was too small and my hands would cramp.

Steve


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good point on the line thickness. 5/16" line, with a BL of 3000 is usually good enough strength-wise, but 3/8" or 7/16" are better for grip purposes. 

BTW, I'd agree that using a solid bearing sheave rather than ball-bearing sheave makes more sense, since the block and tackle is generally going to be used in fairly static way most of the time.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> You need a lot of line, about 6.5 times the height of the mast or so...and a triple block and a triple block with becket and cam. You could use most dacron double braids 5/16" or thicker.
> 
> Harken P/N 2648 and 2640- The weaker of these two has a SWL of 990 lbs., and at a six-to-one ratio, means a 180 lb. person would need about 35 lbs. of force to haul his butt up the mast.


Hmmm... About $120 for the 2648 and $80 for the 2640. Defender's got 5/16" LST "recreational" yachting double braid for $0.46/ft. For our 40' mast x 6-1/2, that'd be $120. We're up to $320. The bosun's chair: About another $120 or so? So we're up to $440?

The TopClimber ($350 at Defender), Mast Mate ($357, $427 if you add the belt and stuff), and even the OnRope1 ($440) are competitive, looks like.

Jim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim-

If you already have a triple block setup, for your mainsheet or boom vang, the price of using a six-to-one block drops incredibly... I have a six-to-one mainsheet setup.... and a climbing harness... so the only thing I'd need is the line...  Of course, I use two ascenders instead. 



SEMIJim said:


> Hmmm... About $120 for the 2648 and $80 for the 2640. Defender's got 5/16" LST "recreational" yachting double braid for $0.46/ft. For our 40' mast x 6-1/2, that'd be $120. We're up to $320. The bosun's chair: About another $120 or so? So we're up to $440?
> 
> The TopClimber ($350 at Defender), Mast Mate ($357, $427 if you add the belt and stuff), and even the OnRope1 ($440) are competitive, looks like.
> 
> Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Jim-
> 
> If you already have a triple block setup, for your mainsheet or boom vang, the price of using a six-to-one block drops incredibly...


Of course



sailingdog said:


> I have a six-to-one mainsheet setup....


So do I, but the thought of de-reeving my mainsheet, reeving the line to ascend the mast, de-reeving that and re-reeving my mainsheet... *shudder*

Figuring out the reeving of the mainsheet in the first place gave me a headache! 

Jim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... gotta agree with that...one reason I use two line ascenders and a climbing harness.


SEMIJim said:


> Of course
> 
> So do I, but the thought of de-reeving my mainsheet, reeving the line to ascend the mast, de-reeving that and re-reeving my mainsheet... *shudder*
> 
> ...


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Would these work: http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|118|103371|311571|311611&id=2558
The price is good  Two of these would only run $105.

Knothead, could you elaborate on what you use for locking the line?

I considered the mast mate ladder - not a problem in terms of inserting slides, since I have to remove mainsail slides every time I drop it anyway. But I am not sure how much more secure I'd feel on a ladder vs. hanging on a rope (though subjectively ladder feels more "normal")


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Brak-

*At least one of the blocks would have to have a becket, which is much more expensive. *The two blocks, a triple and a triple with becket, would cost about $150 or so.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Brak-
> 
> *At least one of the blocks would have to have a becket, which is much more expensive. *The two blocks, a triple and a triple with becket, would cost about $150 or so.


I think that can be worked around (with another block on the side perhaps, I have quite a few of single blocks laying around). I have to think about this for a bit.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

brak said:


> Knothead, could you elaborate on what you use for locking the line?


I just grab a loop in the line, bring it under the d-ring and snap in in my spring hook. Bring it back under the d-ring and tie it off with a couple of hitches.

There isn't much load on it.

You can grab the 6 parts of the tackle in your hand and hold yourself.

You will have to figure out a way to tie off that you are comfortable with and do it that same way _every time.

Steve
_


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

brak said:


> I think that can be worked around (with another block on the side perhaps, I have quite a few of single blocks laying around). I have to think about this for a bit.


6:1 (two triples) has to be reeved a certain way--done in such a manner that the two blocks end-up 90 degrees to one another. Otherwise it won't run cleanly, I'm told. One of the two blocks must have a becket.

Look at the 6:1 reeved right angle here, on Harken's site. (Somewhere I think they have a bigger, more detailed, image, but I can't find it, right off.)

Jim


----------



## grahama (Feb 25, 2000)

I sail single handed so I just use the composite folding steps I had fitted to the mast for that very purpose. For convenience they are hard to beat, are always available, are lightweight, don't rattle or catch lines, and have effectively already paid for themselves.

If you need to hang around for a while - take your bosuns chair with a short clip line. Loop the line around the mast, over a higher step and clip back to the chair. Sit down and relax...


----------



## Bacchanal (Jul 8, 2004)

*ATN Topclimber*

Similar to the idea of using the REI Ascenders, ATN created a device that allows you to go up alone. The Topclimber comes with a seat that you wear and can't fall out of that has one ascender attached and a pair of foot loops that has another ascender. A 9/16 line is run through the ascenders, tied to the main halyard and cranked up. The loose end is taken through a block on deck back to the main winch and tightened up. To go aloft you stand up on the foot straps, advance the seat up, sit down and advance the foot straps, repeat. It's not as easy as having your crew crank you up, but it's secure, safe and you can go up when you have no crew around. To get down, you just reverse the process.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

These 8 pages of discussion about mast climbing makes me think of a thread I read here last week --- Seems the guy (Sorry I don't recall his name) had a winch pull loose, and was looking for advice on re-attaching it. He found out his winches were attached with 4 screws. No backing plate, no fender washers, - that works well with bolts. This was only 4 screws!!!! How would you like to be winched up a 50 foot mast with that? Better wax the deck - it makes blood easier to clean up!


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I just received and tried Mastmate. It was fairly easy to finish (with own slides) and set up (pull up the mast). I tried to climb once without anything connecting me to the mast - and that was pretty unpleasant  So I furnished a kind of chest level loop/shoulder harness, clipped it around the mast and things went much better. Easily got to the spreaders and was able to finally fix lose tape on a spreader boot. It is actually possible to get to spreader ends (with one hand at least) from the ladder, if the chest loop around the mast is sized right. Going up from the spreaders required two loops (to connect one above, then disconnect the lower one). In any case, when my feet were just above spreaders - I figured I don't like it that high just yet  So I went down for the day. I'll try again next week. 

Bottom line - the device is easy to use and got me much higher than anything else did, just as long as I feel comfortable with it. So, a plus for mastmate.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

brak said:


> Easily got to the spreaders and was able to finally fix lose tape on a spreader boot. It is actually possible to get to spreader ends (with one hand at least) from the ladder, if the chest loop around the mast is sized right.


So what you did was lean out from the ladder and reach for the spreader end? Hmmm... That sounds... uncomfortable.

I've got the same problem, with tape coming loose on one of my spreader boots, but I'm thinkin' the TopClimber would be better for that. I think I'll re-read this thread. I'm verging on trying to talk the Admiral into letting me get _something_ to get up the mast. I was leaning toward the Mast Mate, but now I'm leaning more toward the TopClimber.

Jim


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

SEMIJim said:


> So what you did was lean out from the ladder and reach for the spreader end? Hmmm... That sounds... uncomfortable.
> 
> I've got the same problem, with tape coming loose on one of my spreader boots, but I'm thinkin' the TopClimber would be better for that. I think I'll re-read this thread. I'm verging on trying to talk the Admiral into letting me get _something_ to get up the mast. I was leaning toward the Mast Mate, but now I'm leaning more toward the TopClimber.
> 
> Jim


Actualy it was reasonably comfortable. The chest/shoulder belt held me at an angle to the mast, and I could swing out as needed. It was certainly more comfortable than my past attempts at using various climbing harnesses to lift myself. YMMV of course. What helped me is that I was more in control of my position than I was while hanging at the end of the halyard in a harness. I did a few climbs up and down (with different chest belts, to try them out) - on the climb when I actually fixed the spreader boot I still held with one hand to the mast and had to do it single-handed, but on subsequent climbs I was able to swing out and get both my hands in a general area (well, one was still closer than the other). Another plus so far - I did 4 climbs in 90 degree heat and wasn't too terribly tired at the end. A previous attempt at using ascenders left me with a sore hand for the day and unable to do much else (but these were regular ascenders, not topclimber)

That said, I hope to have a real opinion only when I get to the mast top  (But if I bought mastmate a month earlier I would have saved a cost of paying my marina to replace the masthead light, and at their prices the thing would half-pay for itself by now ).


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

SEMIJim said:


> So what you did was lean out from the ladder and reach for the spreader end? Hmmm... That sounds... uncomfortable.
> 
> I've got the same problem, with tape coming loose on one of my spreader boots, but I'm thinkin' the TopClimber would be better for that. I think I'll re-read this thread. I'm verging on trying to talk the Admiral into letting me get _something_ to get up the mast. I was leaning toward the Mast Mate, but now I'm leaning more toward the TopClimber.
> 
> Jim


If you guys are going to use a ladder to climb the mast, then why not affix some suspenders to your bosun's chair and wear it while you climb. Attach it to a halyard and have someone on deck tail and secure it when you are where you want to work. Then you can swing out to the spreader tip and free up both hands.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

knothead said:


> If you guys are going to use a ladder to climb the mast, then why not affix some suspenders to your bosun's chair and wear it while you climb. Attach it to a halyard and have someone on deck tail and secure it when you are where you want to work. Then you can swing out to the spreader tip and free up both hands.


I thought about using a harness with halyard as a safety. I am pretty sure I'd be uncomfortable (as in - scared) hanging in it to do anything, but as a safety it may be a good idea.

Two problems though - it would get in the way (I found that anything in front of me can, if not placed properly) and, more importantly, I don't have any spare halyards to use  And no winches to raise a spare halyard either. The two winches are taken by furled genoa and main halyards.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

brak said:


> I thought about using a harness with halyard as a safety. I am pretty sure I'd be uncomfortable (as in - scared) hanging in it to do anything, but as a safety it may be a good idea.
> 
> Two problems though - it would get in the way (I found that anything in front of me can, if not placed properly) and, more importantly, I don't have any spare halyards to use  And no winches to raise a spare halyard either. The two winches are taken by furled genoa and main halyards.


If you don't have a halyard then there's not much you can do. And if hanging in a chair bothers you, it probably won't after the first few times. But the lack of winches doesn't really matter. You are doing the climbing. All the person on deck has to do is take up the slack and tie off when instructed. A cleat or any strong point will work for that. 
When I am working on a boat with mast steps, that's what I do. 
As far a the chair getting in your way, I'm not sure what you mean. It would simply be hanging off your shoulders and back. You sit down in it when you are tied off. It's not in front of you at all.

On another note. You might consider installing a rope clutch above the genoa winch in order to free it up. A free winch can be handy for lots of things.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

knothead said:


> On another note. You might consider installing a rope clutch above the genoa winch in order to free it up. A free winch can be handy for lots of things.


I thought about it - but it would have to go below on my mast (lines go down, under the mast onto sheaves) and there isn't much space down there for various reasons. But I probably do need to revisit this. As it stands, I have to pull my topping lift by hand because it is on the same side as a genoa halyard.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

A good feature with the ATN topclimber seems to be that it can get you to and over the very top of the mast, where a certain amount of maintenance is required. Somethin' i like with idea of the 6-part tackle is that its components, two triple blocks and a long 7/16" line, have value just as spare stuff for situations that might come up cruising.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*going up the mast, safety, etc.*

Being a scrawny, mechanically and electrically savvy person has raised me to new heights on more than one occasion. Couldn't resist the Bob Hope joke...

Now, the serious business of going up and down a mast in safety:

The first thing you need to do is make sure that the halyard you'll be raised on is in good shape. Sounds simplistic, but when it's your own precious hide hanging from thirty to a hundred and thirty feet up, I'll take simple. Look at the line for fraying, cuts, etc., with a pair of binoculars. If the boat has internal halyards, tie a messenger line on the chosen halyard and raise it to the masthead and check the 'tail' for cuts, abrasion, etc.

The boatswain's chair needs to be comfortable. If it isn't, you'll be squirming around looking for a soft spot. This is experience speaking. My current owner went to West Marine and bought their most expensive, top of the line, ad infinitum chair and let me tell you that after ten minutes in that thing, it was killing my legs. Don't be embarrassed. Pull the thing out of the package at the store and pull it on. Sit down on something and lift where you'll be lifted. If it pulls on your legs in the store, it'll be a hundred times worse when you're up at the top of the mast. While we're talking about the chair, it needs to have a strap that goes between your legs, so if you happen to get turned upside down, you don't necessarily fall out. Back in the bad old days when I raced the Transpac, the seat I had didn't have a strap, and I nearly fell out one dark night while I was retrieving the busted spinnaker halyard. Before I crawled back into bed that night, I put a piece of nylon webbing on the thing--hand sewn with whipping twine.

Next thing: the chair needs to have pockets to carry stuff like tools, bulbs, grease, and so forth. Having a pocket that is part of the chair's sides is worthless, because as soon as your weight is fully on the chair, the pocket is like the front pocket of your teenaged daughter's tightest jeans. Useless, to say the least. Barring having a pocket, you should carry a CLOTH bucket with your stuff in it.

Which brings me to the next thing. Tools need to be tied to you, the chair, or the bucket. Dropping a screwdriver, neednosed pliers or whatever can turn them into a lethal weapon at worst, or something that's going to put a ding in the boat at least. (Or your only set of electrical crimpers will put a ding in someone or the boat, then bounce overboard in deep water...Been there, done that, too.)

For stuff you can't tie on, make sure they're clean and not slimy with grease, oil, water or sweat if you possibly can. Sometimes that doesn't work out, so take two or three of these items up with you.

Carry a messenger line. A piece of cheap 1/4 inch line tied to the chair will allow you to raise up that tool you forgot, a cold drink if you're up there a while, or the camera to get the obligatory picture of your feet and the deck below. It's also useful to carry a digital camera up in the bucket. That way you can take pictures of what you find wrong, fittings, etc. You can, all joking aside, also get some marvelous pictures when you're up forty feet or more...

Now we're down to the important part. Take the chair and go to the mast. If your halyards have snap shackles on them, connect the shackle to the chair's lifting ring, then take that roll of electrician's tape that's in your bucket and tape the pull-pin on the shackle so you can't accidentally snag and pop the shackle open. If your halyards don't have shackles, tie a bowline and then tape the tail to the halyard. Yes, yes, I know. Bowlines don't come out...and if you believe that, I've got a nice lot for sale in Georgia that is only a little swampy. Six inches of electricians tape is cheap life insurance.

Wear sailing gloves. Period. You can grab a shroud and find a meathook, stick yourself with a screwdriver, etc. Once again, cheap insurance.

Have whoever is turning the winch take four turns around the drum. Make sure that the person who is tailing that winch has gloves on. If the line starts to slip, gloves will keep him (or her) from getting a bad rope burn.

You can help the winch operator by making sure you don't get hung up on anything as you're being pulled up. Make it a point to stop at the spreaders and look at them for wear, corrosion, breakage, and so on. It also gives the person on the winch a little break.

Once you arrive at the masthead, relax a moment. You'll be stressed a bit, even if you've been up and down as often as I have in forty-five years of sailing. Inspect the shroud fittings. Look for corrosion. Are the fittings turning gold? You might need to consider a professional look at them to make sure they aren't ready to fail. Look at the turning blocks for the halyards. Make sure the sheaves aren't hogged out on their axles. A little bit of spray lubricant can go a long way up there.

Check the attachment points for spinnaker halyards. Are the shackles in good condition, or nearly worn through? Is the bail or whatever in good condition? Is everything with a nut/bolt tight? How about that VHF antenna? Does it look okay, or is the PL-259 connector for the coax cable a nice shade of green or black? Is the coax itself okay? Tug on it a little. Not hard, just a little. If it feels secure, it probably is, but a coax that is corroded out will pull right out of the connector with almost no effort. If it's bad, you can get a gold plated one at Radio Shack or West Marine. The gold plated ones last much longer and are not prone to corrosion like the cheapies that come with most antennas.

Now you're ready to work on the lights. Oops. You can't reach them sitting in the boatswain's chair. What to do?

This is where you have to raise a second halyard with a couple of loops firmly attached so you can stand up in the loops. If you think you're going to have to do this, try it about a foot off the deck first. Don't be forty or fifty feet up to try something new. This has a second problem. You'll need to be able to do the entire job with only one hand, because you'll be holding on to the mast with the other hand. For myself, I made my own boatswain's chair and it fits my scrawny self very closely. The attachment point is very close to the seat bottom. The only catch with this is that your center of mass is above the point you're attached, so going over backward is a very real possibility. But the bottom line is, with my own rig, I can be raise up high enough to be able to get my hands on most of the lights I've seen mounted on the masthead, the spar-fly, and all of those other goodies that are mounted on top of the mast without having to try and stand up and do the job with one hand.

Anyway, you don't want to spend a lifetime going up and down, so take a little time while you are there and fix things right. Clean the contacts on the lights if you have to take them apart. Change the lens if it needs it. Smear some silicone dielectric grease on things to keep moisture out and away from the electrical contacts.

Finally, test things before you come down. Nothing is quite so irritating as changing out the tri-color light's bulb only to find out it wasn't the bulb but the socket or wiring that was bad. Once again, been there, done that.

Take a last hard look around to make sure you didn't miss something. Take a hard look at where the halyards go over their turning blocks when the sails are down and the halyards are dock-secured.

Okay, it's time to come down. That's accomplished by the person who is tailing the winch. Have them put one hand over the line that's wrapped around the winch while they hold the tail in the other hand. When they allow the tail to approach the winch, you should start down. Four turns around the winch, however, may be too much friction, so they'll have to take off one or maybe even two wraps. That's where the hand around the winch comes in. A firm grip on the line that is wrapped around the winch is all it should take to hold you in place while they VERY CAREFULLY take a turn off the drum. After taking a turn off (3 turns left now) I would expect you to start down when they loosen the line. By keeping the hand around the drum, if they should lose the tail in the other hand, all they have to do to stop you is squeeze hard. It's not rocket science. It just takes focus and attention to detail.

The tailer should make his or her motions smoothly because up in the chair, a jerky motion at the winch is amplified. Someone who is experienced can let you down in one long smooth motion. I prefer to have beginners keep a good hold on the tail and only let me down an arm length at a time.

I know I've been long winded, but I've spent a lot of time in boatswain's chairs. Twice on the Transpac race, once on a LA to Tahiti run, and more times than I care to remember tied up in a marina or at anchor someplace. I even got the ride of my life down in Fort Lauderdale a few years back when one of the superboats had a little messenger line come untied from the company's logo flag, and that flag was flogging the next boat's mast and rigging. All of the 'guy crew' was ashore except the captain. I offered to go up the mast to retrieve the flag for him and he gladly accepted. The mast on that boat was about 120 feet from the water, and I had to go to the masthead to unjam the halyard so we could get the flag down. The view was, to say the least, spectacular. I've also gone up the mast of a Cal 47 while racing, and we never stopped racing. That is a little more spooky, because you look down and there's nothing down there but water.

In any event, I've survived all of these trips because I pay close attention while I'm standing on the deck, and I make sure that whoever is tailing the winch has their act together.

I hope this has helped. Good luck and don't forget the silicone grease...

Cap'n Gary


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gary-

*You should never use a shackle to connect the Bosun's chair to the halyard. *You really should use a bowline or other knot. *You really don't know if the splice that is holding the shackle is going to bear your weight*-so even if you tape the shackle closed, you could still end up falling. If you're tied to the rope and know how to tie a proper bowline... there's no question about whether it will hold.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Read a story once of an unfortunate crewman on a megayacht. As usual, the smallest crewman was sent up. The crew started to pull him up the mast with an electric winch. Unfortunately as he got higher up the very tall mast, the weight of the halyard on the down side exceeded his weight and he headed for the masthead at an ever accelerating rate. I think he survived the sudden stop at the top. From then on they used a second line to hold him down .


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Gary1 said:


> Now you're ready to work on the lights. Oops. You can't reach them sitting in the boatswain's chair. What to do?
> 
> This is where you have to raise a second halyard with a couple of loops firmly attached so you can stand up in the loops. If you think you're going to have to do this, try it about a foot off the deck first. Don't be forty or fifty feet up to try something new. This has a second problem. You'll need to be able to do the entire job with only one hand, because you'll be holding on to the mast with the other hand. For myself, I made my own boatswain's chair and it fits my scrawny self very closely.
> 
> Cap'n Gary


Wow, A lot of very practical info in your post. 
It's obvious that you've done a lot of work aloft. 
About getting above the top of the mast. You make a set of stirrups to stand in with an extra halyard. What I do is basically the same idea but I attach the adjustable stirrups to the same attachment point as the chair and have a readily adjustable waist strap so that when I stand and lean back I am able to use both hands to work. 
The waist strap is very handy just for bracing and positioning myself and the stirrups are a break for the back after sitting in the chair for awhile.

Thanks for the great post.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

this weekend I finally got to the top of the mast. MastMate is excellent, easy to use (testament to which is the fact that I went up and down 3 times and didn't break a sweat), and didn't need anyones help either. 
One thing that was important is to furnish a proper chest/shoulder support. I used two lengths of climbing webbing with carabiners (two so that I would always stay clipped on even when going around the spreaders or around upper shroud fittings on top).









This is what mastmate looks like when raised. It helps to pull down and straighten steps as you go up the first time (the photo is taken after first ascent)









These are two pieces of webbing I used for shoulder/chest support. I ran both behind my back under arms, up around the shoulders, crossed on the back and under arms forward again. This creates good support where needed while still leaving enough slack to work on ends of spreaders (which I had to do again, as a piece of nylon thread I used to raise items up above fell and got caught on one)









This is what climbing the ladder looks like - I used a shoulder bag (diaper bag actually  ) to carry tools. Blurry image courtesy of my old camera.









I found that it was most convenient to stand with one foot in the loop above and one below, that way I was able to move my weight from one foot to the other periodically - this definitely helped avoiding fatigue. I only stood up in both upper loops intermittently when I had to take a good look above the masthead.

















Obligatory photo with my feet  This is taken from spreader level. I went up to spreaders two more times - it's so easy.

One more thing - wear comfortable pants that do not restrict your step, for easy climbing. On the first attempt last week I tried going up in shorts that are somewhat limiting - and it was inconvenient. I think this is where reports of "steps being too far apart" come from. If you are in a remote cove somwhere - I guess you can go up naked    

So, that's my review. YMMV.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

I bought the MastMate but my size 11 feet wont fit the step and I cant do it bare foot. may be some of them pointy toed boots?


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

badsanta said:


> I bought the MastMate but my size 11 feet wont fit the step and I cant do it bare foot. may be some of them pointy toed boots?


Really? I wear size 10, but those loops are huge - I can't imagine any feet being too big, well may be Shaq's but he won't need MastMate, he can just stand up and reach the mast head  Proper shoes seem to be important - I found that my "keds" with rubber sole work best.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Lots of great tips here...went up last week twice using halyards, bosuns seat and mast winch. It was easy but required two. Changed and cleaned a couple of bulbs but will change them to leds soon. Like the suggestion of the webbing for that extra two feet so I can actually be above the mast.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

For people who don't plan to go up the mast often, is there a less expensive option than buying a bosun chair?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

climbing harness from rock climbing store.


jarcher said:


> For people who don't plan to go up the mast often, is there a less expensive option than buying a bosun chair?


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks SD!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

glad to help... try them out though...some are better than others.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

jarcher said:


> For people who don't plan to go up the mast often, is there a less expensive option than buying a bosun chair?


Check out Backcountry.com got my climbing harness from there, they also have ascenders. A LOT cheaper than bosun's chairs. And personally, I like the "strapped in" feeling I get while I'm in the harness. My skinny butt tends to slide around in bosun chairs, makes me feel like I'm going to fall out. In the harness, you can go complete inverted and relax all muscles, and you don't come out of it. Gives me that warm, fuzzy feeling. And the attachment to the climbing harness is right at your waist/belly button, so you don't need to stand on loops. Using the main halyard, I can get the top of my mast, chest high with someone grinding and have the use of both hands.

The best part, they're about $50 or less.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Dec 6, 2008)

**to - Sailing - Dog!**

*Hello Dog - 30 posts a day for 2+ years = WOW!!! ... I can't P/M you yet so this goes on the forum ... As soon as I can I will P/M you a bunch of stuff for you to peruse & approve before I post it ...

All Best, RR ...*


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

brak said:


> this weekend I finally got to the top of the mast. MastMate is excellent, easy to use (testament to which is the fact that I went up and down 3 times and didn't break a sweat), and didn't need anyones help either.
> One thing that was important is to furnish a proper chest/shoulder support. I used two lengths of climbing webbing with carabiners (two so that I would always stay clipped on even when going around the spreaders or around upper shroud fittings on top).


I second Brak's endorsement of Mast Mate from a climb this weekend. First off, my wife hates winching me up in a bosun's chair. She's just not confident in her winching ability. We were looking for an alternative way to get up the mast. The kids got a Mast Mate with their used boat and gave it to us. It's a little too short for our mast, maybe they come in different lengths? It came with a belt that has a tool bag attached and a second safety strap that wraps around the mast. Anyway, I climbed up to the spreader and stood there while she winched the mast mate ladder the rest of the way up. I used the safety strap attached to the belt going up. I had to unclip it to get around the spreader and to get by where the upper shrouds attach near the top of the mast. I worked with one hand for as long as I could up there before trusting the safety strap and letting go of the mast to work with two hands. It was a pretty easy climb up. I had size 11 tennis shoes on and didn't experience any problems getting them in the ladder stirrups.

When we were done with it, the whole thing rolls up and stores in a bag along with the safety belt. It's a device that will take some stress out of our marriage, as it usually turned into a fight when it was just the two of us and someone needed to go up the mast. Sandy was very comfortable pulling this up and tying if off while I stood on the spreaders. All I had to do was climb.


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

Zanshin said:


> The figure 8 is a friction device, held as in the picture will stop the descent, if the user moves his/her right hand holding the rope forward and/or up the friction decreases and you can descend.


Your photo shows a double line but can I assume that for descending a mast, say via the jib halyard (when you've ascended the main), that it's the same principle for working a single line (I've read that you have to watch out for heat/friction in letting the line through on the way down)?

thx.


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

Bacchanal said:


> Similar to the idea of using the REI Ascenders, ATN created a device that allows you to go up alone. The Topclimber comes with a seat that you wear and can't fall out of that has one ascender attached and a pair of foot loops that has another ascender. A 9/16 line is run through the ascenders, tied to the main halyard and cranked up. The loose end is taken through a block on deck back to the main winch and tightened up. To go aloft you stand up on the foot straps, advance the seat up, sit down and advance the foot straps, repeat. It's not as easy as having your crew crank you up, but it's secure, safe and you can go up when you have no crew around. To get down, you just reverse the process.


actually, I think you can fall out of a top climber, which is one of my concerns with it ... it has no shoulder harness/straps and if you happen to lean/fall backwards, I think you could be in a very tough spot compared to a harness w/ shoulder harness, too.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree with Fendertweed that it could be possible to fall out of a Topclimber, and accordingly when I use the a Topclimber, I wear a harness and my wife tends a spin halyard as a separate safety line.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i heard that some guy recently invented this thing called a parachute in case you fall from a high place but i heard it wouldnt open in just 50 feet so another thing some guy invented recently is a second line or saftey harness


----------

